# Voltage loss problem.



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Measuring line to where? Ground,neutral, line to line?


----------



## winright007 (Mar 3, 2009)

Line to neutral.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Sure sounds like you have a marginal hot that's going open under load. Pretty common occurance on farms.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Bad connection, get out the meger.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Sure sounds like you have a marginal hot that's going open under load. Pretty common occurance on farms.



3rd that


----------



## winright007 (Mar 3, 2009)

I just talked to the owner after posting this. He told me the line was dug into and repaired. He said it was a long time ago when this happened. He also said they heat shrinked the wires.

So if they did not moisture protect the wires enough, I assume this is my problem. I guess my best bet will be to run a whole new line. There is now an addition on the house, and sits on top of where the wires were ran. It would be almost impossible for me to find the damaged area.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

winright007 said:


> I just talked to the owner after posting this. He told me the line was dug into and repaired. He said it was a long time ago when this happened. He also said they heat shrinked the wires.
> 
> So if they did not moisture protect the wires enough, I assume this is my problem. I guess my best bet will be to run a whole new line. There is now an addition on the house, and sits on top of where the wires were ran. It would be almost impossible for me to find the damaged area.


That pretty well clears it up then, doesn't it? 

Either that old repair failed or a new break developed. Add that to the list of reasons to do all your underground in pipe. Running direct burial under an addition is industrial-strength stupid.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

winright007 said:


> I just talked to the owner after posting this. He told me the line was dug into and repaired. He said it was a long time ago when this happened. He also said they heat shrinked the wires.
> 
> So if they did not moisture protect the wires enough, I assume this is my problem. I guess my best bet will be to run a whole new line. There is now an addition on the house, and sits on top of where the wires were ran. It would be almost impossible for me to find the damaged area.


Is the line a direct-buried cable?

They do make locators that will find the fault in pretty short order.


----------



## winright007 (Mar 3, 2009)

They ran it in PVC, but hit it with an auger.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

winright007 said:


> They ran it in PVC, but hit it with an auger.


I guess you don't need a locator, then. :no:


----------



## winright007 (Mar 3, 2009)

This was done years ago. I am just going to replace the line.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Next time you troubleshoot it, try this.

Utilize the problem line
Check voltage on opposite phase to neutral

If 240, you may have a lost neutral.


----------

